# Power window



## StacyBrown (12 mo ago)

my son wrecked his 2008 Nissan Sentra the local mechanic pulled the dent from the door and put a manual passenger mirror on it instead of a power one (passenger side) now the window will not roll up or down he replaced the window motor and still nothing can replacing the power mirror with a non power mirror cause the passenger side window not to work the window will not work with the switch on any door I just think it is weird it quit working after he replaced the mirror and my son swears it was working after he wrecked


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the motor didn't do it, then it's likely the door harness was damaged in the crash and there isn't any power getting into the door. Pop the switch out and use a test lamp to check if there's power on any of the terminals. There should be at least one battery wire (lights the test lamp even with the key off). If not, peel back the rubber flex coupling that connects the door to the car and look for broken wires. If you don't find any there, remove the inside panel and look for harness damage inside the door.


----------



## StacyBrown (12 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> If the motor didn't do it, then it's likely the door harness was damaged in the crash and there isn't any power getting into the door. Pop the switch out and use a test lamp to check if there's power on any of the terminals. There should be at least one battery wire (lights the test lamp even with the key off). If not, peel back the rubber flex coupling that connects the door to the car and look for broken wires. If you don't find any there, remove the inside panel and look for harness damage inside the door.


 the mechanic said he tested said power was good but the motor will not work that is why I am thinking when he unplugged the power mirror and replaced it with a non power mirror is what is causing whatever is going on maybe they are all connected somehow


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, the only connection between the mirror and window circuits on an '08 is that the wires run side-by-side in the same bundle where they enter the door. The other possibility is that the Master Switch has gone bad. The way non-automatic Nissan windows work, the windows each get power from the main breaker but they ground through a normally-closed throw of the Master Switch. So if the Master is bad and not grounding on either throw, then the window won't work from either switch. Your sparky should put a test lamp across the motor circuit to see if it has both power _and_ ground. My guess is he didn't. Motors aren't rocket science, power+ground=motion, but they do require both.


----------

